# April 30 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 30, 2004)

April 30 

The Overcomer's Reward
&quot;To him that overcometh will I give to eat of the hidden manna, and will give him a white stone, and in the stone a New Name written, which no man knoweth saving he that receiveth it&quot; (Revelation 2:17).

My heart, be thou stirred up to persevere in the holy war, for the reward of victory is great. Today we eat of heavenly food which falls about our camps; the food of the wilderness, the food which comes from heaven, the food which never fails the pilgrims to Canaan. But there is reserved for us in Christ Jesus a still higher degree of spiritual life and a food for it which, as yet, is hidden from our experience. In the golden pot which was laid up in the ark there was a portion of manna hidden away, which though kept for ages never grew stale. No one ever saw it; it was hid with the Ark of the Covenant, in the Holy of Holies. Even so, the highest life of the believer is hid with Christ, in God. We shall come to it soon, Being made victorious through the grace of our LORD Jesus, we shall eat of the King's meat and feed upon royal dainties. We shall feed upon Jesus. He is our &quot;hidden manna,&quot; as well as the manna of the wilderness. He is all in all to us in our highest, as well as in our lowest, estate. He helps us to fight, gives us the victory, and then is Himself our reward. LORD, help me to overcome.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks josh


----------

